# Aufgeschlagen (hinstellen)



## Sus85

¡Hola!

¿Cómo se traduce *aufgeschlagen*, cuando se refiere a posición? ¿A cómo colocar un objeto?: Aufgeschlagen hinstellen


Danke!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola, Sus85:

Una pregunta: ¿Se trate de un libro?


Un saludo.


----------



## Sus85

¡Sí, exactamente!


----------



## osa_menor

Diría _"colocar el libro abierto"_.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tonerl

*Ein Buch aufgeschlagen hinstellen:* 
colocar/poner el/un libro abierto
*ein Buch auf Seite 20 aufschlagen: * 
abrir el libro por la página 20 
*sie ist wie ein aufgeschlagenes Buch: *
ella es como un libro abierto 

Saludos


----------



## Udo

¿O se trata de un huevo? 






Para añadir algo serio, quise decir que la expresión _aufgeschlagen hinstellen_ tiene muy poca aplicación.


----------

